# Dick Severence



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2009)

I learned today that Bujinkan Shihan Dick Severence passed last night.

Dick has been training since the 70's and a Martial Artist and survivalist for much longer than that... He was a friend to many.

Rest Well, Mr. Severence.


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 18, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## kaizasosei (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 18, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (May 19, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2009)

Very sad as I had a couple of good experience with Dick Severence!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 19, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2009)

.


----------

